# Rear Lights



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Just wondering, do you need to have at least one clear lens for your reverse lights in your cars rear? Or can you just put a color CONDOM (sleeve) over the bulb to make it look different than the other lights (meaning in color) :crazy:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Regulations vary by state, but the minimum is one white light visible from the rear of the vehicle that switches on when the vehicle is in reverse.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Regulations do vary, reverse lights are not required in all states.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

At least one should be clear for the reverse.

Are you planning to Euro-spec your tails?
(Rear fog lights)


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Exalta said:


> At least one should be clear for the reverse.
> 
> Are you planning to Euro-spec your tails?
> (Rear fog lights)


Not really, but I've seen older model cars that dont have a white lens. If I'm not mistaken like a 86 monte carlo or similar.


----------

